# USA vs Canada 3PM Saturday ESPN2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Appears to be a reasonably competitive game to start,but that's not likely to last


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Canada came to play!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

DuMa said:


> Canada came to play!


:laugh:

they hit a few jumpers. so what. generally when a team "comes to play," there's at least a little defense involved.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Canada forgot to come back on the court after the first quarter :|


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

TM said:


> :laugh:
> 
> they hit a few jumpers. so what. generally when a team "comes to play," there's at least a little defense involved.


yeah i was just amazed they were able to hit those shots. Canada is goin down this quarter though


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

JKidd has only attempted one shot in these games. 1-1 for a 3pter
what a blackhole


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Canada is just getting raped out there as expected by the Americans.

65-34 Team USA at Halftime.

Lol, my hometown (London, Ontario) got somewhat of a shout out by Bill. Nice.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=highlight onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>B/7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>USA 
Canada </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>113
63</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another blowout. I love it. I hope we destroy Brazil tomorrow. The only Brazilian team I'll ever root for is the National Soccer Team.


----------

